# Is it the correct food??



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Dear all
I attach a photo of the food we are using for our 4 months old Guendalina. The guideline behind goes for breed size and I considered it small. Now she is 5.5kg.
I wonder cause if the breed is medium at 5 months the guidelines disappear. Does it mean that I should not use this one? Pls help cause I don't know what to do. She LOVES this food (chicken+turkey).
Thanks all!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Royal Canin do a whole range of food so my guess is this one is aimed at pups and small dogs and they do an equivalent one for larger dogs. That said the main difference is probably size of kibble and I am sure it will do your pup no harm if the food is suiting her.


----------

